# Deer Season Starts Monday



## PioneerValleyOG (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm not sure this is the right place to post, I think a moderator hooked me up with a RIU hunting 5hread. Maybe again? 
Anyway, it's the tree stand or the trim chair, never the two shall meet. Smoking's cool if you're scouting unarmed or checking trail cams I guess. But never smoke and hunt. I can sit in my stand and dream of what I got waiting after I get home.
And there's nothing like having the munchies and chowing down venison jerky either. So yummy.
Meat in the freezer, weed in the jars, wifey making applesauce, yeah, it's fall.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 17, 2020)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> I'm not sure this is the right place to post, I think a moderator hooked me up with a RIU hunting 5hread. Maybe again?
> Anyway, it's the tree stand or the trim chair, never the two shall meet. Smoking's cool if you're scouting unarmed or checking trail cams I guess. But never smoke and hunt. I can sit in my stand and dream of what I got waiting after I get home.
> And there's nothing like having the munchies and chowing down venison jerky either. So yummy.
> Meat in the freezer, weed in the jars, wifey making applesauce, yeah, it's fall.


I've had many deer approach me from downwind as I'm puffing away 
I harvested over a hundred and never was busted by one for weed


----------



## bam0813 (Apr 17, 2022)

Couldn’t agee more. Exactly my findings. I remember one morning the father in law was bent over a stone wall hurling from hanging with the youngins too late lol and a 7 and 9 pointer came down the run right to him. Layed them both down. To this day i think they thought his puking was a hot doe or maybe fawn in distress lmao. Good times


----------



## buckaclark (Apr 17, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Couldn’t agee more. Exactly my findings. I remember one morning the father in law was bent over a stone wall hurling from hanging with the youngins too late lol and a 7 and 9 pointer came down the run right to him. Layed them both down. To this day i think they thought his puking was a hot doe or maybe fawn in distress lmao. Good times


I had four bucks right around my tree stand eating acorns .I sneezed full out,they never even looked.They sneeze too ,I've heard them.Also had them come looking when I was assembling stands and when calling Turkeys.


----------



## bam0813 (Apr 17, 2022)

They’re really curious critters lol sometimes I think it’s better to be noisy than quiet im sure their instincts key right in on something that sounds like it’s hunting and not lost haha


----------



## buckaclark (Apr 17, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> They’re really curious critters lol sometimes I think it’s better to be noisy than quiet im sure their instincts key right in on something that sounds like it’s hunting and not lost haha


We actually were working on ways to minimize the sound of footsteps in dry woods.We decided on a long sorta cape around and making a constant dragging sound.It will work but it not safe.lol


----------



## bam0813 (Apr 17, 2022)

Sounds like them milling around for acorns probably. We have a pretty big safety orange requirement so if i get shot at i may have to return fire lol happy easter


----------



## Killaki (Apr 17, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> I'm not sure this is the right place to post, I think a moderator hooked me up with a RIU hunting 5hread. Maybe again?
> Anyway, it's the tree stand or the trim chair, never the two shall meet. Smoking's cool if you're scouting unarmed or checking trail cams I guess. But never smoke and hunt. I can sit in my stand and dream of what I got waiting after I get home.
> And there's nothing like having the munchies and chowing down venison jerky either. So yummy.
> Meat in the freezer, weed in the jars, wifey making applesauce, yeah, it's fall.


Honestly I think if you're not playing the wind and just letting them bust you it doesn't matter weed or not. Same thing the other way around. 
I often smoke at camp but I always save the blunts for after the hunts. It's never seemed to matter that I smell like cannabis in some way shape or form. I think if they wind you, you're done.


----------



## bam0813 (Apr 18, 2022)

Absolutely alot has too do with where your hunting imo. Example if you hunt lots of small neighborhood lots I think the deer have alot more tolerance to human smells since it’s hey pretty much smell and encounter them constantly versus a big woods hunt we’re they seldom encounter it. The deer in my area know your dogs name and wich ones are on leash


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Apr 18, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Absolutely alot has too do with where your hunting imo. Example if you hunt lots of small neighborhood lots I think the deer have alot more tolerance to human smells since it’s hey pretty much smell and encounter them constantly versus a big woods hunt we’re they seldom encounter it. The deer in my area know your dogs name and wich ones are on leash


Very true, they are incredibly intuitive animals. They seem to know when they are in danger, and act accordingly.


----------



## bam0813 (Apr 18, 2022)

Oh they know when they’re in danger i just don’t think neighborhood deer blow out at the first bad whiff like in the bigger woods


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Apr 18, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Ob they know when they’re in danger i just don’t think neighborhood deer blow out at the first bad whiff like in the bigger woods


True that, but you also know that when the rut comes, everything goes out the window.


----------



## Killaki (Jul 16, 2022)

Good thing big game seasons open soon here with a bow. Freezer is almost empty of all the game meats. Tasty deer though


----------



## Killaki (Sep 3, 2022)

Elk camp 2022. Sort of get reception in camp. Let's see if we can get an elk to go with last week's deer.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 3, 2022)

Am stoked to try out my new ghillie suit thus season. It's not a full on sniper suit, but top and bottom pullover. Gotta order my scent free stuff this week. Amazing how much difference scent control can make.


----------



## Gro-n-again (Sep 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I've had many deer approach me from downwind as I'm puffing away
> I harvested over a hundred and never was busted by one for weed


Me too!! For a several years running I smoked deer while smoking from my favorite green glass bowl, like 1st or 2nd puff...bang! Got to be my lucky charm and when I finally broke it I buried the shards at the base of the stand. Didn't work though, had a 3yr dry run immediately following that.


----------



## Killaki (Sep 6, 2022)

Funny enough I was sitting in a little bend waiting for the wind to shift a little so I could drop into this canyon where I know elk hang out. Well as I waited for about an hour I puffed away on my dab pen every so often and just chilled. As soon as I felt the wind switch I put the pen away and decided to do some light calling, arrow knocked of course, and within 60 seconds of putting the pen away and calling I had 7 different elk walk straight at me to less than 30 yards. I had no idea they were even there until I drew back, and the fallen pine trees in front of me exploded. There's more to the story but my point here is they didn't seem bothered by the cannabis at all.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 6, 2022)

Tis the season. My buddy had a 6x at 18 yards today but was a full on front shot, he passed. Had another one at 80 yards, way out. I said well, if conditions were perfect, I'd of shot with my xbow. Perfect meaning no wind, in a field, broadside. I have above average skill with my xbow, but if there was brush, wind, other animals, any detriment to the shot no way. That said, I've popped 3 out of 3 8" balloons at 100 yds. Made a $100 on that deal. Not for the first, but for the 2nd 2.
That said, I've never taken a 100 shot at an animal, but, if conditions were perfect...


----------



## Killaki (Sep 6, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Tis the season. My buddy had a 6x at 18 yards today but was a full on front shot, he passed. Had another one at 80 yards, way out. I said well, if conditions were perfect, I'd of shot with my xbow. Perfect meaning no wind, in a field, broadside. I have above average skill with my xbow, but if there was brush, wind, other animals, any detriment to the shot no way. That said, I've popped 3 out of 3 8" balloons at 100 yds. Made a $100 on that deal. Not for the first, but for the 2nd 2.
> That said, I've never taken a 100 shot at an animal, but, if conditions were perfect...


There's some pretty decent bucks up where I've been hunting. Daughter and I had 2 massive 4 points walk out in front of us at 10 yards, the bigger of the 2 was super wide and crazy tall we're talking like 180 or better. Too bad it wasn't a buck hunt, so those guys loved. 
There were these tanks running with some smaller bucks and a few doe within a couple hundred yards of some guys looking the opposite direction. Watched them feed away from them for like 45 minutes before they disappeared over the ridge. I don't think anyone saw them but me.


----------



## 7CardBud (Sep 6, 2022)

Also tis the season for some honkers as well. With the huge take of 45 I usually just pull the breasts and give the rest to my lobster buddy to grind up for his bait bags. To much time to scald and the pluck pluck BS.
They are pretty much at nuisance levels in Southern MA.


----------



## Killaki (Sep 6, 2022)

7CardBud said:


> Also tis the season for some honkers as well. With the huge take of 45 I usually just pull the breasts and give the rest to my lobster buddy to grind up for his bait bags. To much time to scald and the pluck pluck BS.
> They are pretty much at nuisance levels in Southern MA.


Seriously? I had no idea there were so many geese in MA. How many typically decoy at a time there?
Not to tell you how to do things, but my family enjoys the legs as well. It's not much more work than breasting out the bird. 
Once you got the skin pulled back just run your hand along the inside of the skin front to back and down to the legs. The skin slides back pretty easy once you're going. Just run your knife along the inner thigh joint until the leg comes off and pull the leg out and away till you hit the dark part of the leg. Pull the dark part down and cut along the joint. The whole leg should come off just like store bought skinless chicken legs. Grill them, slow cook and shred them, what have you.
The rest of the bird? Yeah grind it. Haha.


----------



## 7CardBud (Sep 6, 2022)

They are everywhere now....I mean everywhere. It's not uncommon for a whole flock to walk across a mall parking lot not giving two shits about people or cars. A small 3-4 acre cemetery with a little pond could have 200 resident geese there. Most schools and golf courses are mobbed with them as well. The biggest challenge is getting permissions or finding them *not *in residential areas. 
The local municipalities hand out nuisance permits on a regular basis, but all culled birds must be submitted to EP for destruction.
The culls don't take much effort since the birds are so brazen. You can sit back at 25 yards with a moderated pcp airgun and the flock won't hardly flinch as the birds start to drop.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 7, 2022)

7CardBud said:


> Also tis the season for some honkers as well. With the huge take of 45 I usually just pull the breasts and give the rest to my lobster buddy to grind up for his bait bags. To much time to scald and the pluck pluck BS.
> They are pretty much at nuisance levels in Southern MA.


Like CT border southern mass? I'm about as northern mass as one can get.


----------



## Gro-n-again (Nov 9, 2022)

Firearms season starts this Saturday. Anyone else heading into the woods?


----------



## Kgrim (Nov 10, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> Firearms season starts this Saturday. Anyone else heading into the woods?


Firearms doesn't start here until the 15th, we like to call it "Little Vietnam" I'm surrounded by state land, and there are so many people out there, they are falling over themselves. I just have to walk out to my back 2 acres, sit for 15 minutes, and blast one since the deer know it's safer out back then wandering state land. I can go out there any time of day and spook numerous deer because they are just chilling knowing nobody is out there waiting for them.


----------



## Killaki (Nov 10, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> Firearms season starts this Saturday. Anyone else heading into the woods?


My deer season is over. He's in the freezer and on the table almost every night. I do still have an elk tag that's valid but I've been pretty preoccupied with waterfowl and upland birds. Maybe if it snows more in the high elevations I'll try to find an elk a little lower before my season ends.


----------



## Kgrim (Nov 10, 2022)

Killaki said:


> My deer season is over. He's in the freezer and on the table almost every night. I do still have an elk tag that's valid but I've been pretty preoccupied with waterfowl and upland birds. Maybe if it snows more in the high elevations I'll try to find an elk a little lower before my season ends.


I would LOVE to fill the freezer with some Elk!!!!!!!!! I would eat Elk every day if I could. Too bad the Elk heard in MI isn't that large, and have to apply for the lottery to get a tag, and then PRAY that you can even come across one in the designated area.
There's just something about the taste of Elk that I prefer to even the most expensive beef. It's probably been 15 years since I've been out west and had some fresh Elk.
@Killaki I am jealous that you have a tag and the ability to go hunt them!!!!!!!!! 
Good luck and hope you fill your freezer with a monster size Elk this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killaki (Nov 10, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> I would LOVE to fill the freezer with some Elk!!!!!!!!! I would eat Elk every day if I could. Too bad the Elk heard in MI isn't that large, and have to apply for the lottery to get a tag, and then PRAY that you can even come across one in the designated area.
> There's just something about the taste of Elk that I prefer to even the most expensive beef. It's probably been 15 years since I've been out west and had some fresh Elk.
> @Killaki I am jealous that you have a tag and the ability to go hunt them!!!!!!!!!
> Good luck and hope you fill your freezer with a monster size Elk this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Elk is definitely tasty. Hopefully if you guys can manage your herds well you can have more opportunities in the future.


----------



## Kgrim (Nov 10, 2022)

Killaki said:


> Elk is definitely tasty. Hopefully if you guys can manage your herds well you can have more opportunities in the future.


Our DNR is pretty damn good IMO about managing our wildlife. They have been keeping very good tabs on our Elk herd, but there are only certain areas that they congregate to and roam. From what I understand, most if not all that win a tag in the "lottery" will take home an Elk, just wish I could do it in my back 2 acres like deer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killaki (Nov 13, 2022)

Snow geese are not very common around here but you wouldn't have guessed that yesterday.


----------

